# New Board - Two Issues



## jaybird0827 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm using IE 7.0.

1) I had just completed writing a post. I clicked the submit button, found myself logged out, and lost my post.

2) Private messages. It gives you the option to open up the message in a new window, but the software doesn't do that. I have to click manually on the Private Messages link to see the message.

Hope this feedback is helpful. -- _Jay_


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> I'm using IE 7.0.
> 
> 1) I had just completed writing a post. I clicked the submit button, found myself logged out, and lost my post.
> 
> ...



On the PM, I have the same issue. Jay send me a PM so I can try something.......In fact, send me 2


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> On the PM, I have the same issue. Jay send me a PM so I can try something.......In fact, send me 2



I thought it might be related to a pop up blocker; no luck. Uhhh Rich????


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> I thought it might be related to a pop up blocker; no luck. Uhhh Rich????



Not all features are going to work in every browser. There are some strange interactions with IE 7, especially if you have the Google Toolbar with its popup blocker.

It's hard to determine the cause of every issue because the reasons for them can be a thousand variations of browser and operating system. Quick Reply, for instance, doesn't work for my work computer because I think my machine must be blocking some script code.

I cannot duplicate the problem you're experiencing. Do you guys have the latest Firefox browser thatn you can check the problem against?


----------



## Tallen (Oct 22, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> I'm using IE 7.0.
> 
> 1) I had just completed writing a post. I clicked the submit button, found myself logged out, and lost my post.



I am somewhat familiar with the this software, and this happens if someone edits a post while you are in the reply mode to that particular post.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

Someone want to send me a PM so I can retest? Thanks


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

Yep; It is a Firefox issue; IE has the Spell checker. Don't know yet about the popup.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

I will just use this link:

http://spellcheck.net/


----------

